# Bamboo Plant?



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I just bought a bamboo plant and it is prety big can i cut it in half and make two?


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i got one that had roots growing out of the side i cut it right below the roots and it is doing fine


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I too want to get one of these- i seen them at petsmart but i read online they dont do good underwater and that the leaves need to be above water- at petsmart they only had the bottoms submerged----any info on the bamboo plants?


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

for those bamboo plants, yes you can cut them and grow new ones. just take the part thats cut off and put it in some water. btw, dont use tap water. it contains things like floride that will either cause the plant to stop growing for a long period of time or kill it. use either rain water, fish tank water, distilled water, bottled water, things like that will work

you can put them in fish tanks, however you want to keep a close eye on both the plant and ur tank. its better for only the base of the bamboo to be in the water, but people have grown them from being underwater completely submeresed, the plant just might not do so well. if ur goin to do that, watch the bamboo, make sure it doesnt start to decompose or something and for your tank watch for amonium incase it does decompose.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

bambo is not a true aquatic. not in the submerged sense. so long at the tops of the plants are out of water they will do great. but submerged they are likely to rot away before growing out of the water. cutting them down to keep them submerged is simply preventing them from thriving. and that is counterproductive to keeping plants.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

wonder if they would do good in a pot with soil? might look cool next to the tank


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

they are more comonly grown in pots than in aquariums. i think ive read before that what soil is used is very important, that its hard to find one that wont kill it, and thats why most times when theyre sold, there is no soil, they just have rocks for a soil


----------

